# Proposed Trade



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Pierce, McCarty, Stewart and O'Brien for Rasheed Wallace and Mo Cheeks.

The most overrated player and coach in the league plus cap fodder for a 17 million-dollar expiring contract and a decent coach. Pull the trigger Danny!


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

You make me laugh but Paul Pierce is playing hurt.
Give the guy a break (Did I say that.lol????)

Though I thought Walker was the guy who took too many 3's and Paul took ten tonight.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Judging by the Blazer posters on this site, I don't know how "decent" Cheeks is in terms of coaching ablility.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> You make me laugh but Paul Pierce is playing hurt.
> Give the guy a break (Did I say that.lol????)
> 
> Though I thought Walker was the guy who took too many 3's and Paul took ten tonight.


Airball Paul has got to go. If he was that hurt, he shouldn't have been playing. He sucked on defense too.

The only good news is that we are one game closer to the lottery. If Walter keeps playing big minutes, I'm sure we'll finish below .500. Maybe that is Obie's plan.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Just to get a little perspective here, among SGs, Pierce is third in scoring, 11th in free throw percentage, second in assists, 8th in steals (they list Posey at seven and he's a small forward), third in blocks, and first in rebounds (by over a board per game). Also, he has the only triple double by a SG this season and double the next guy in double doubles (14 to TMac's 7).

This idea is idiotic. I'm not against trading anyone if the Celtics improve in the deal. They get far far far worse in this one.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> Airball Paul has got to go. If he was that hurt, he shouldn't have been playing. He sucked on defense too.
> ...


Danny's plan.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

How could trading Pierce and McCarty not improve the team? Did you see how well they did when Banks, Davis and Welsch were in the game along with Mihm and Blount? They went into the 4th quarter on a roll. Then Obie put in the molasses crew: Pierce, McCarty and James, who proceeded to piss the game away.

Also, I'm, not a big Vin Baker fan, but how many points a minute does a guy have to score in order to get some playing time in the 4th quarter?

Ainge should have traded Pierce last week, when is value was higher. It just keeps plummeting. There isn't another player in the league who makes as much as Pierce does that any other team would be willing to trade for him, except Vin Baker, and of course we have him too.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> Just to get a little perspective here, among SGs, Pierce is third in scoring, 11th in free throw percentage, second in assists, 8th in steals (they list Posey at seven and he's a small forward), third in blocks, and first in rebounds (by over a board per game). Also, he has the only triple double by a SG this season and double the next guy in double doubles (14 to TMac's 7).
> 
> This idea is idiotic. I'm not against trading anyone if the Celtics improve in the deal. They get far far far worse in this one.








Good post agoo. The "trade Pierce" rants are getting tiresome, this board is not what it used to be because of ideas like this. I agree that anyone is open to trading if it ultimately makes us better, but Noone wants to trade AI when he geos 5 for 28. Noone wants to trade T-mac when he goes 7 for 30. But we shouLd trade Pierce, our FRANCHISE PLAYER; righttttttttttttt. We need to make some more sense and think in terms of reality when it comes to making posts b/c trading Paul isn't really a realistic option.

Trading other guys liek McCarty, etc. would help and playing guys like Baker, Mihm, and Banks when they are performing will help, but what does that have to do w/ Pierce?? Nothing/


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Looking at Agoo's statistics, which make sense since he playes 40+ minutes a game and has the ball 50+% of the time, then we ought to be able to get a good player for him. But the league is wise to him, just like they are to guys like Vince Carter and Jerry Stackhouse. Pierce is just another loser who puts up deceptively good numbers.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

What I want to know is why did Paul have the ball so much when everyone on this team shot 50% or over but him?


----------



## h180ys (Nov 10, 2003)

I don't think trading Pierce is necessary for a cap room. But, if they play more like a team, instead of having the ball on PP all the time, they should improve and take the defense of PP a little bit. We have Jiri, Ricky, Mike who can shoot the ball, but they never get a chance to get the ball. Every time they run the offense, they always look for PP. I think Obie needs to work more on the offensive style and play. If he can change it so that everyone gets equal distribution, I think they can be a good team. But, not a championship team yet. With the team we have now, we need a good inside presence. Hopefully there are kids who are available on the draft day.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Screw the cap room. Trading Pierce is necessary to improve the team.


----------



## h180ys (Nov 10, 2003)

Maybe we can trade Pierce and get Wallace as you said, as we'll have cap room next season.

Then if we're lucky, we can try to lure Kobe to play for C's. If this happens, we surely can win the championship. I can't imagine having Kobe in Boston.

Forget one thing, then ask C's organization to booze Baker then terminate the contract, we should have cap room to sign Kobe.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

Kobe is a great player and one of my favorite but what makes anyone think Kobe will be able to lead this pathetic team anywhere?

Pierce is not the only problem and the only thing trading him does is leave us worse off.

You build with talent you don't trade them away.
This is my biggest problem with the trades made this year.


----------



## h180ys (Nov 10, 2003)

If we trade Pierce and can sign Kobe, I think we are better off because Kobe is a lot better than Pierce.

Also, we can just become a lottery team and expected to be around 5th on the draft so we can sign quality big man. We will be able to build the team from then.

The good thing about it is we have better player in Kobe and the team is still intact and we can sign big man on the draft.

It's just best case speculation, I don't think it's gonna happen because I am also dreaming while writing this.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> Kobe is a great player and one of my favorite but what makes anyone think Kobe will be able to lead this pathetic team anywhere?
> 
> Pierce is not the only problem and the only thing trading him does is leave us worse off.
> ...


95% of the best trades are the trades that are never made...I should put that in my signature.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

Quality Big man?

Who? Where? When?

There is no quality big man hiding in the draft or anywhere ready to be traded and he certainly is not coming to the Celtics if he exists.





> Originally posted by <b>h180ys</b>!
> If we trade Pierce and can sign Kobe, I think we are better off because Kobe is a lot better than Pierce.
> 
> Also, we can just become a lottery team and expected to be around 5th on the draft so we can sign quality big man. We will be able to build the team from then.
> ...


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> 95% of the best trades are the trades that are never made...I should put that in my signature.


And 95% of the worst trades are the ones that are never made, too.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Guys, there is absolutly NO possible way that Kobe wants to come here.

A) He'll stay at LA
B) He'll go to LA(C)
C) He'll go to Phoenix to be part of a team with a GREAT future.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

IMO 100% of the trades by Danny Ainge are the worst trades ever made




> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> And 95% of the worst trades are the ones that are never made, too.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> And 95% of the worst trades are the ones that are never made, too.


Is that because they are unfair?


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> Guys, there is absolutly NO possible way that Kobe wants to come here.
> 
> A) He'll stay at LA
> ...


Right, and the reason Phoenix has a great future is that they had the balls to trade away their overpaid, selfish, underperforming star.


----------



## h180ys (Nov 10, 2003)

As I told you, I was just dreaming when writing those things. So we can expect the best but always get the worst. That's who we are C's fans.

We expected Danny can help this franchise turnaround but it's going nowhere and will never go somewhere. There's usually a straight way but we always go zig zag and never reach it.

I don't think we have the chance of being a championship conteder in years to come. We can always be mid-team who just try to make NBA more interesting. Our proud of being C's fans is gone and buried.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>h180ys</b>!
> Our proud of being C's fans is gone and buried.


You've got that right. Right now it's worse than being a Red Sox fan, and Celtics tickets are even more expensive.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

The dream is possible if Danny does the following:

1) Get a new coach
A) The new coach will have to be mean
B) Cannot let Pierce have a free role
C) Will develop young talent

2) Keep Harter and his defense
A) Hire another assistant coach who will teach offense
B) That new assistant coach will know how to play fast break basketball
C) We MUST RUN

3) Get Pierce to improve his ball handeling skills
A) Teach Pierce that he's not a PG (a tape to listen to at night)
B) Get him in shape for next season
C) "Have no intention of making a phone call in that regard" if Pierce doesn't want to change.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

I don't feel losing should be a reason someone stops being a fan of a team.
That isn't being much of a fan.
Now I personally am still a fan of the Boston Celtics but it gets harder and harder to root for them every day.
Not because of anyone on the team but the way the behind the scenes guys are running things.

Celtics Pride is about tradition and effort. It isn't about selling loyal team members away with out giving them a chance and it isn't about handing the keys over to an ex Celtic who has obvious agenda's.


----------



## h180ys (Nov 10, 2003)

I agree.

One thing I don't get is why C's never try to get a well-known coach who really knows their style and know well how to use their guys. I hope Danny can find a great coach to run this team. I know Obie is a smart guy but he's not as good as any other great coach like Pop, Phil Jackson, Rick Adelman, Rick Adelman, and Jerry Sloan. They always don't want to pay for those great ones. Why not try to get them?

Championship teams always have a great coach.

Looking back at Bulls, Rockets, Lakers, and Spurs, it's the COACH who are really smart and able to control the players.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>h180ys</b>!
> I agree.
> 
> One thing I don't get is why C's never try to get a well-known coach who really knows their style and know well how to use their guys. I hope Danny can find a great coach to run this team. I know Obie is a smart guy but he's not as good as any other great coach like Pop, Phil Jackson, Rick Adelman, Rick Adelman, and Jerry Sloan. They always don't want to pay for those great ones. Why not try to get them?
> ...


Its the great players the great coaches have. We don't have any great players (Rockets had an inside presence, Lakers too, so did the Spurs, and the Bulls had MJ). You put Jim O'Brien with the Lakers = no championship. You put Phil Jackson, Grundy, or Popovich or whoever the hell you want with the Celtics it still = no championship.

Both things are related.


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

Trading Pierce = terrible move


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

> The dream is possible if Danny does the following:
> 
> 1) Get a new coach
> A) The new coach will have to be mean
> ...


I like how you broke this down and I think...
1+2) Mike Fratello- the czar knows X and O's and he has been known to groom youngsters and is definitely a sound coach. He will teach fundementals(handling the ball, running, a set offense)

3) Why not hire Tim Grover(or Glover I cant remember his last name) the same guy that got Toine into shape and hire him to work with Pierce and Baker in the offseason to get them in better mental and physical shape.


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

Trading Pierce for cap reasons isnt a good idea. No FA superstar will come to Boston! I would only trade Pierce in a package with Baker and Lafrentz! If we can get rid of these two contracts I would do it! The problem is noone has expiring contract or really good players to give in return!

So, I dont think trading Pierce is the answer! Firstly, we have to get rid of Obrien! Bring in a new coach who is going to install new offense and teach pierce to play in it! If that doesnt work, then blowing up the team would something to think about!


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

I've thought about it, but you just don't trade Pierce: ever. Many ppl. have said it, you build around him, we just need a coach that will RID PIERCE OF HIS BAD HABITS and PLAY THE GUYS THAT SHUD BE PLAYING and not the McCarty's getting 40+ minZ a game. That's my opinion. Liek it or not, Pierce will not go anywhere, and if we build around him in the future, with some patience, which some ppl on this board evidently don't have, we can build a team that will contend in the next couple years, hell maybe sooner than we think w/ the weak EAST, I think the problem is everyone is so used to winning now that they can't handle being average for a year or two or three to better the future, well folks that's the nature of the game.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

This thread is a tribute to the Celtics' marketing and publicity folks-- including Tommy Heinsohn. With the departure of Walker, these guys overhyped Pierce to sell tickets, and alot of people were fooled-- me included-- into thinking he was an all-star caliber player. He's not. He is a slow-afoot midrange jump shooter with bad handles.

And Heihsohn is the one who started all of that "I love Waltah" crap, even though if Tommy were coaching the team the first thing he would do is bench McCarty because the guy can't do squat.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> And Heihsohn is the one who started all of that "I love Waltah" crap, even though if Tommy were coaching the team the first thing he would do is bench McCarty because the guy can't do squat.


I don't think McCarty should be completely benched. He defends, he hustles, and he can shoot the three. He should never be a powerforward unless every other bigman ahead of him is legitimately injured (LaFrentz is, but Mihm, Blount, Hunter, Perkins, and Stewart are healthy, and Baker may be in and out, but he's in now). If he plays at small forward, there's nothing at all wrong with him being on the floor for 15-20 minutes a game, so long as those minutes aren't taken from Jiri and Davis.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> Pierce, McCarty, Stewart and O'Brien for Rasheed Wallace and Mo Cheeks.
> 
> The most overrated player and coach in the league plus cap fodder for a 17 million-dollar expiring contract and a decent coach. Pull the trigger Danny!


[strike]you are an idiot[/strike]

And you are out of line. ---agoo


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Proposed Trade*



> Originally posted by <b>TheTruth34</b>!
> 
> 
> you are an idiot


No, I'm a realist. Someone like Isiah Thomas is an idiot. How much do you want to bet that Phoenix wins an NBA championship before either the Knicks or the Celtics?

If you want to continue believing that Airball Paul, a.k.a "stonefingers" or the "bricklayer," is an all-star caliber player, be my guest.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> 
> If he plays at small forward, there's nothing at all wrong with him being on the floor for 15-20 minutes a game, so long as those minutes aren't taken from Jiri and Davis.


Please do the math. There are 96 minutes per game available at sg and sf. If Pierce plays 36 minutes, that leaves sixty. If McCarty plays 20, that leaves only 40 for Davis and Welsch. It won't work.


----------



## andy787 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Lottery ball here we come.*

The scent is something familiar.

Unless, we fire the coach.:sour: 

:hurl:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Lottery ball here we come.*



> Originally posted by <b>andy787</b>!
> The scent is something familiar.
> 
> Unless, we fire the coach.:sour:
> ...


If we do fire him we'll have a great chance to win the lottery. OB will want to win every single game and not develop anyone, while any other coach would say "This team sucks and we need to develop the youngsters...and get that number 1 lottery pick".


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Proposed Trade*



> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> No, I'm a realist. Someone like Isiah Thomas is an idiot. How much do you want to bet that Phoenix wins an NBA championship before either the Knicks or the Celtics?


You're getting way ahead of yourself. Phoenix is in great position, with a couple young, very talented players in Marion and Stoudemire (and potentially Barbosa), but it depends on who they can land in FA and if they use their draft pick wisely. Right now they're sitting pretty, but it's FAR too early to tell whether their new look will land them a ring.

The Celtics obviously won't do anything with the current lineup they have. But you tend to get a bit too excited at irrational and unrealistic ideas simply because you're fed up with the present and are unsure about the future. Calm down and think things through a bit. Yea, the C's should probably rebuild, but they should do so through the draft. You're not going to get equal value with Pierce, and although you may be able to dump him off for cap space you're getting rid of a top 10 player in the league and you're still stuck with Lafrentz and Baker's contracts. The team needs to start playing the youngsters and developing them, take the losses, suck it up and head for the lottery. But you're ideas are not only unrealistic, they're stupid


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Proposed Trade*



> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> 
> You're not going to get equal value with Pierce


Well, that depends. Did Phoenix get equal value for Marbury?



> and although you may be able to dump him off for cap space you're getting rid of a top 10 player in the league


No you aren't. He's not a top ten player. He's barely the 7th best guard in a very weak Eastern conference-- and maybe not even that.



> and you're still stuck with Lafrentz and Baker's contracts.


Yes, true. But LaFrentz, if healthy, is being paid approximately what he is worth, so his contract doesn't bother me. Baker is just something you have to live with, just like Phoenix has been living with Gugliotta.



> The team needs to start playing the youngsters and developing them, take the losses, suck it up and head for the lottery.


Right!



> But you're ideas are not only unrealistic, they're stupid


Unrealistic, yes, because Ainge probably doesn't have the balls to trade Pierce after trading Walker. But stupid? It depends whether or not you are content to have a mediocre team forever or take a chance to get better. They are going nowhere with Pierce (probably to the lottery, regardless of whether or not O'Brien plays the veterans or the rookies). That is exactly where Phoenix was headed with Marbury.


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Proposed Trade*



> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> Yea, the C's should probably rebuild, but they should do so through the draft.


You cant rebuild with picks 10-15! You need picks in the top 3 (maybe top 5) where you can actually get a future allstar. Picks 10-15 are a gamble and usually turn into players that can be good but not great. Remember our last few drafts? So, you cant rebuild by picking in the teens, becuse that means adding role players and not players who can carry a team to the next level!


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Proposed Trade*



> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> No you aren't. He's not a top ten player. He's barely the 7th best guard in a very weak Eastern conference-- and maybe not even that.


Well, I've been less than impressed with your ability to evaluate talent in the past, so I'll probably stick with my own opinion on this matter.

Dumping Pierce off for fodder may be decent move, but it's a big gamble. Apparently Pierce isn't going to work in the running game, if that's the way the C's are headed in the future then it may be worth it. Boston would inevitably fail regardless of O'brien's stubborness, automatically giving them a helluva draft pick. This would totally revamp the team, possibly for worse, but the team's going nowhere with the club they've got now, so I can see your rationale. However, I think simply playing the young guys, thus losing more games and possibly plummetting far enough to have a pick in the 5-7 range, would be the better way to go.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Proposed Trade*



> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> 
> However, I think simply playing the young guys, thus losing more games and possibly plummetting far enough to have a pick in the 5-7 range, would be the better way to go.


I think they should do both.

BTW, I certainly have not been perfect in my talent evaluations, but I've been decent. I was right about Banks, I was right about Welsch. I have great faith in Hunter, but I guess we won't know until he gets a chance. Where did I go wrong?


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Proposed Trade*



> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> I think they should do both.
> ...


I guess most of my hostility towards your evaluation comes from you writing Kirk Hinrich off as a nobody in the offseason. Outside of that, nothing sticks in my memory, so I probably spoke too soon. But I see no way in hell that Pierce is the 7th best guard in the east at best............but that's me


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

Pierce is staying.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Proposed Trade*



> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> 
> 
> I guess most of my hostility towards your evaluation comes from you writing Kirk Hinrich off as a nobody in the offseason.


I didn't say he was a nobody. I said he wasn't as good as several other guards in the draft, including Ford, Banks, Wade and Bell. Hinrich has played better than I thought he would, but I still believe that the others I've listed will eclipse him in a year or two.

I didn't particularly like Ridnour either, because he can't defend at the NBA level. I think I was right about that, too.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Richie Rich</b>!
> Pierce is staying.


Thank you mr. Obvious.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Proposed Trade*



> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> I didn't say he was a nobody. I said he wasn't as good as several other guards in the draft, including Ford, Banks, Wade and Bell. Hinrich has played better than I thought he would, but I still believe that the others I've listed will eclipse him in a year or two.


That was too long ago for me to remember exactly, all I know is you were hoping Boston would avoid him like the plague. And when rumors were floating around that Ainge was going to take Banks at 21, I remember you detested the idea and wanted Bell instead I believe. If you thought Banks would've been a bad choice at 21, than you probably didn't think Hinrich was even deserving of a spot in the first round. And there was never any basis for your critiques, most of the time you sounded as if you hadn't seem him play much, and I remember you questioning his ability to defend (which is one of the aspects of his game that's been earning him raves across the E. Conf). He's a good 3 inches taller than Ford and performed better at the athletic training workout, not to mention has a much better shot. There just didn't seem to be much basis in reality for your claims.

In fact, didn't you also claim Kirk Hinrich was the equivalent of Bryce Drew? I'd say that qualifies as being a nobody.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Proposed Trade*



> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, didn't you also claim Kirk Hinrich was the equivalent of Bryce Drew? I'd say that qualifies as being a nobody.


I did say that.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

Big John is in favor of dropping everyone and starting over.
He has the right to his opinion.
I on the other hand say you rebuild by keeping what you have that works and you build on that but I can see Big John's side of things.

Pierce has hurt us overall this year more then he has helped us but frankly I feel our starting five overall would make a great College team NOT an NBA team.


----------



## voice of reality (Sep 20, 2003)

Who realistically would you trade pierce for? Someone like shawn marion plus a pick??? 


I want to see paul in green until he retires, his contract is not that bad.. He has struggled somewhat this year.. We *really need a point guard and an offensive coach.. Banks would do much better in a running game.. *


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

*Here we go again*

Trading Pierce is not the answer.

You who think it is are in a very small minority of NBA fans.

He is staying in Boston...plain and simple. He is among a small handful of players who are untouchable at this point.

If you hate his game and you are a Celtic fan you will suffer through many long seasons.

Trading for Sheed is ludicrous. Propose this trade to Portland and they would jump all over it. Put Pierce on a team with some talent like the Blazers and they are championship contenders.

If you spend alot of time and energy thinking up trade Paul scenerios you are wasting alot of time and energy. Like it or not Pierce is staying in Boston.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

Excellent post BB, I agree totally. I think voice was just making the point that Pierce needs to stay as well, citing that they would like to see Pierce in green till he retires, and I agree with this, and your post BB, and if people cannot deal with this fact that he is a small handful of those special guys in the NBA then you will be in for such a horrible thing for the rest of his career, oh my, watching a great player play for the C's as we try to build around him, and going back to voice's post, with a bright looking future for Banks and a 19 year old Center waiting in the wings. O yea, we have that jiri and ricky guy too and this guy Hunter who can rebound, something our "star" pf cannot do right now.


----------



## voice of reality (Sep 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Richie Rich</b>!
> Excellent post BB, I agree totally. I think voice was just making the point that Pierce needs to stay as well, citing that they would like to see Pierce in green till he retires, and I agree with this, and your post BB, and if people cannot deal with this fact that he is a small handful of those special guys in the NBA then you will be in for such a horrible thing for the rest of his career, oh my, watching a great player play for the C's as we try to build around him, and going back to voice's post, with a bright looking future for Banks and a 19 year old Center waiting in the wings. O yea, we have that jiri and ricky guy too and this guy Hunter who can rebound, something our "star" pf cannot do right now.


Thank you i dont want to trade pierce.. But if the right offer came, i guess you have to pursue it .. But what would be a fair value offer?? perhaps try to trade for a stud pf.. Sorry wallace is not in pierces league...


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>voice of reality</b>!
> 
> 
> Thank you i dont want to trade pierce.. But if the right offer came, i guess you have to pursue it .. But what would be a fair value offer?? perhaps try to trade for a stud pf.. Sorry wallace is not in pierces league...








I dunno wut kind of equal value you could get w/ Pierce b/c wut team would trade their star for Pierce not knowing if he fits in the system? Then this guy we get in the trade will be compared to Pierce and it would be the same effect, it wud be turmoil, Pierce is not the problem and need not be traded........As I have sed all along we need the right system and the right guys in the game, then when Pierce starts to become more consistent, which he is anyway, people on this board just dont undestand a guy can have a poor shooting nite once ina while, and we need to get the ball in Banks's hands more because Pierce shouldnt be bringing it up unless he has a fastbreak. It's that simple, build around him, get him the right system, develop young guys, and see what the future can bring, but it seems ohh so ard for our personnel to realize this.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

trade Pierce, Mike James and Stewart for Van Exel, Richardson and Eschmeyer...

Van Exel can shine, and get back to playoffs... Richardson is getting better and better, and Eschmeyer come to make salaries work better...

And from GS side, Van Exel maybe will opt-out (and maybe no decent free agents wants GS), and Mike James can play (sharing position with Speedy). Pierce is putting better numbers than J-Rich, and Stewart contract expires in the end of next season.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I'd rather do the Michael Redd deal.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Proposed Trade*



> In fact, didn't you also claim Kirk Hinrich was the equivalent of Bryce Drew? I'd say that qualifies as being a nobody.





> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> I did say that.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

Hinrich is the best point guard from this draft, period (if you assume LeBron is more of a G/F type, and acknowledge the fact that Wade is NOT a PG, but instead a very good SG). Hinrich will also be the best point guard from this draft in the future as well.

Kirk just up 23/11/5 tonight and if more than a couple of his teammates could hit water from a boat, he'd have gotten a triple double. Kid just continues to defy his critics, like he's always done.


----------



## voice of reality (Sep 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zuca</b>!
> trade Pierce, Mike James and Stewart for Van Exel, Richardson and Eschmeyer...
> 
> Van Exel can shine, and get back to playoffs... Richardson is getting better and better, and Eschmeyer come to make salaries work better...
> ...


NO WAY!!!


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>voice of reality</b>!
> 
> 
> NO WAY!!!








I 2nd 3rd and 4th that. That is a horrible trade.


----------

